
Google Similar Images First Look - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/20/google-similar-images-first-look/
======
dmix
Looks like Idee from Toronto has some competition for <http://tineye.com>

Its never good to have Google enter your space.

~~~
peregrine
Well at least you know its a good idea then, and its the logical next step for
Google so Idee should have expected it.

------
nopassrecover
This is almost certainly using some kind of image processing rather than just
metadata.

[http://similar-images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev...](http://similar-
images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple&qtype=similar&tprev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple&tbnid=u18bgKxb_hjznM&prev=/imgres%3Fq%3Dapple%26qtype%3Dlanding%26tbnid%3Du18bgKxb_hjznM&tprev=/images%3Fq%3Dapple)

[http://similar-images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev...](http://similar-
images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple&qtype=similar&tprev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple&tbnid=eWVIkcHybqyfqM&prev=/imgres%3Fq%3Dapple%26qtype%3Dlanding%26tbnid%3DeWVIkcHybqyfqM&tprev=/images%3Fq%3Dapple)

[http://similar-images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev...](http://similar-
images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&prev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple%26qtype%3Dsimilar%26tbnid%3Du18bgKxb_hjznM&qtype=similar&tprev=%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dapple&tbnid=Y8f5vYEJ-
Zjj6M&prev=/imgres%3Fq%3Dapple%26qtype%3Dlanding%26tbnid%3DY8f5vYEJ-
Zjj6M&tprev=/images%3Fq%3Dapple)

~~~
thetable
It's hard to say. Maybe it's a mix. Here's a counterexample: [http://similar-
images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&qtyp...](http://similar-
images.googlelabs.com/images?q=apple&qtype=similar&tbnid=npK3gwxTq2ePJM&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dapple&tprev=/images%3Fq%3Dapple)

~~~
nopassrecover
Nice - I think you're right.

------
quoderat
Now is the part where we start training the AI that we don't know we're
training.

~~~
ntoshev
Any sufficiently advanced computation is indistinguishable from intelligence.

\--Arthur Clark, paraphrased

------
bdr
Peter Norvig's talk at startup School 2008 (working link anyone?) suggests how
they might have been using this technology internally.

~~~
rw
So, how might they have been using it internally?

~~~
bdr
For regular Image Search. Among images matching the search query, those
central in the image-similarity graph are probably more relevant.

------
physcab
I wonder how popular this feature will actually get. From an AI standpoint,
its pretty cool. But personally I haven't run into very many instances where
if I search for some image, I find it, and now I want another one that looks
just like it.

~~~
jmtulloss
I don't think that's the use case. I think it's meant for when you don't find
the image you're looking for, but find one that's close, or at least in the
same ballpark. Then you can tell Google to find images that are close and it
might find exactly the image you're looking for.

I personally think it's awesome.

------
mitko
This is very nice feature. Yet, I tried it and it doesn't work for all
pictures yet.

